# tiroide/tiróide/tireoide/tireóide



## jos.dan

Olá a todos! 
De acordo com Wikipedia, em Portugal se utiliza "glândula tiroide", mas no Brasil se utiliza "glândula tireoide" (sem acento). Isso é verdade? Mas em ReversoContext eu encontrei "tiróide" e "tireóide", com acento. Qual é a ortografia correta? Gostaria de saber qual é o término mais comum no Brasil e qual no Portugal

Obrigado desde já


----------



## Nonstar

De acordo com a reforma ortográfica, não mais tem acento. Portanto, tireoide. Tireoide.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Tireoide, no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

'_Tiróide_' em Portugal (agora sem acento, de acordo com as regras do Acordo Ortográfico).


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> '_Tiróide_' em Portugal (agora sem acento, de acordo com as regras do Acordo Ortográfico).



Há quem fale e escreva _tiroide_, no Brasil, também.

Mitos e verdades sobre a glândula da tiroide › Notícias | Fleury Medicina e Saúde
Diabetes e tiroide. Efeito do hormônio tiroideano na hemoglobina glicada (A1c)
Hipertiroidismo e Hipotiroidismo: você sabe a diferença?

Obs.: Este último lio coloquei a contragosto, por estar emoldurado com a foto de um bandidaço.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, tiroide ou tireoide.

Não percebo muito bem por que razão tiraram o acento.


----------



## jos.dan

Obrigado a todos  Eu não sabia sobre o Acordo Ortográfico, mas vou ler mais sobre isso


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal, tiroide ou tireoide.
> 
> Não percebo muito bem por que razão tiraram o acento.


Pois é… enquanto a vocês não lhes apraz a queda das consoantes mudas, a nós não nos apraz nadinha a queda dalguns acentos. Acabamos por perder mais acentos que vocês, é verdade, já que nesse quesito foi a grafia brasileira que passou a se assemelhar à europeia. Preciso dizer que achava que já escreviam „tiroide“ sem acento. Isto quer dizer que também os portugueses passaram por rearranjo na acentuação. Disso eu não sabia.


----------



## Guigo

Quero o trema, de volta. Sem trema não há vida possível, neste planeta.


----------



## machadinho

Quanto menos sinais mais limpa a escrita. Eu aprovo. A reforma ortográfica tem peso de lei? É ilegal pôr um trema rebelde aqui e ali?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> A reforma ortográfica tem peso de lei? É ilegal pôr um trema rebelde aqui e ali?


Tem, pelo menos no BR e em PT. Agora se é ilegal…


----------



## Guigo

Que ninguém _trema_ de medo por causa de uma lei fajuta.


----------



## Nonstar

Eu adorava usar trema.


----------



## guihenning

Acho engraçado que haja saudosos do trema… nasci no meio da década de noventa e aprendi a ler e a escrever com ele. Lembro que em 2009, com todo o furor do acordo, já no último ano do Ensino Fundamental, caíra enfim o trema e dum dia para o outro deixei de usá-lo sem nenhuma hesitação e para mim é como se nunca tivesse existido. Mal dei por mim. O que me incomodou, mas hoje já nem mais tanto, foram os acentos que caducaram. Às vezes ainda sou tentado a escrever “idéia”, mas já internalizei a nova grafia, acho-a até mais bonita. Imagino que quem tenha vivido vários anos grafando idéia e tranqüilo tenha mais dificuldade em aceitar a perda. É, se bem que o acento tem uma função muito bem definida e o trema me parece só um fru-fru sem nenhuma utilidade. (me desculpe, Guigo ). Imagine se tivesse sobrevivido... o estandarte de guerra duns e outros por aí seria “qüestão”.
_Unertr*ä*glich… _


----------



## Guigo

Tranqüilo, Gui. Sou do tipo que agüenta brincadeira, não vou delinqüir por causa disso.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> O que me incomodou, mas hoje já nem mais tanto, foram os acentos que caducaram. Às vezes ainda sou tentado a escrever “idéia”, mas já internalizei a nova grafia, acho-a até mais bonita.


Bem mais bonita. Se fosse por mim, todos esses acentos e sinais gráficos, salvo a cedilha, que é graciosa, cairiam era ontem mesmo.


Guigo said:


> Tranqüilo, Gui. Sou do tipo que agüenta brincadeira, não vou delinqüir por causa disso.


Que beleza, hein, Guigo!  Há quem escreva _coöperation_ etc. e em inglês, já viram? _Bunito_, né?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Bem mais bonita. Se fosse por mim, todos esses acentos e sinais gráficos, salvo a cedilha, que é graciosa, cairiam era ontem mesmo.


Eu gosto muito do circunflexo e do til, sobretudo no ditongo "ão", é meio que a marca registrada do português.


machadinho said:


> Há quem escreva _coöperation_ etc. e em inglês, já viram? _Bunito_, né?


O The New York Times que escrevia assim, não sei se ainda escreve. Acho meio cafona esses empréstimos franceses ao inglês.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eu gosto muito do circunflexo e do til, sobretudo no ditongo "ão", é meio que a marca registrada do português.


Mas é meio desnecessário, não? São muitas as palavras do português que terminam em -ao sem til?


----------



## guihenning

Acho que todo acento é no fim das contas desnecessário, mas eu gosto dos nossos. Creio também que ainda durem um bom tempo, mas chutaria que num futuro Acordo limem das proparoxítonas os acentos, o que poria fim a grafias exclusivamente brasileiras ou europeias como tônico/tónico e similares. Bem, pelo menos se os futuros Acordos continuarem a almejar a união ortográfica. Quem sabe…


----------



## machadinho

E o acento grave que tomava o lugar do agudo num advérbio derivado de adjetivo? Como era a regra mesmo? Alguém sente falta daquilo? Acho que eu nem era nascida direito quando tiveram o bom senso de acabar com isso.


----------



## guihenning

A oposição  pé/pèzinho? Não é dos meus dias. Bom, mas até que não é cem por cento tresloucada quanto êle/ele em que o pronome recebia acento mas o nome da letra não. Quantos milhões de falantes de português morrem velhinhos de tudo sem nunca terem precisado escrever o nome da letra ele? No entanto era o pronome, absolutamente indispensável, que recebia o acento diferencial. Vai entender.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

> A _Nomina Anatomica_, que é redigida em latim e tem validade internacional, nas suas primeiras edições usou a raiz _thyreo-. _A partir da edição de 1960 (_Nomina de Nova York) _(9) mudou para _thyro-_, que foi mantida até a edição mais recente, publicada em 1998 com o título de _Terminologia Anatomica _(18).
> 
> Apesar disso, na tradução oficial para a língua portuguesa, a raiz _thyro- _foi mudada para _tireo- _pela Comissão de Terminologia da Sociedade Brasileira de Anatomia (19).
> 
> Em face de quanto foi exposto neste comentário, parece-nos que se pode defender, do ponto de vista histórico-filológico, ambas as formas, considerando o vínculo existente entre *thyreós*, escudo, e *thyra*, porta.
> 
> Em outros idiomas (inglês, francês, espanhol, italiano) prevalece a raiz _thyro-_. Em alemão, em que a glândula tiróide é chamada _schilddrüse_, de _schild_, escudo, e _drüse_, glândula, usa-se de preferência _thyreo-_. Contudo, modernamente já se emprega a raiz _thyro- _para designar a própria glândula (_Thyroidea_) e em alguns cognatos como _thyroxin, thyronin, thyrogen, thyroidektomie, thyroideus_ (20).
> 
> Seria desejável a opção por _thyro- _também em português, em benefício da uniformidade internacional da terminologia científica.




Tiróide, tireóide


----------



## Nonstar

"Tireóide/tiróide
Qual a forma correcta de escrever o nome desta glândula de secreção interna? Tiróide? Tireóide? Tiroideia?

Francisco Carrilho  Portugal  
José Neves Henriques já tinha respondido a uma questão semelhante à colocada por Francisco Carrilho e que passo a transcrever: «Segundo o 'Vocabulário da Língua Portuguesa' de Rebelo Gonçalves é inexacta a forma 'tiroideia'. É correcta a forma *tiróide*. Mas a preferível é *tireóide*. Compreende-se, porque deriva do grego 'thyreoidés' (semelhante a escudo)».
Eu acrescentaria o seguinte: *tiróide*, quando adjectivo, significa que tem forma de queijo (do grego «*tyrós*», queijo +*eidos*, forma); como substantivo feminino, na verdade, corresponde a uma forma usual de *tireóide*.
Daí o dar-se a preferência à palavra *tireóide*, assim como aos derivados: *tireoidite, tireoidectomia*, etc."

Raul Amaral Marques  26 de maio de 1999


----------

